# What's the point?



## sk8harddiefast (Jan 23, 2012)

On mplayer, on flags thereis realplayer plugin that builds realplayer. What's the point to build both of them? Why exist as plugin of mplayer?


----------



## UNIXgod (Jan 23, 2012)

It's so mplayer can play *.rm (real media) files. I stopped compiling that in years ago. Not many video files using that extension and format anymore.


----------



## fonz (Jan 23, 2012)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> On mplayer, on flags thereis realplayer plugin that builds realplayer. What's the point to build both of them? Why exist as plugin of mplayer?


The multimedia/linux-realplayer port contains the necessary codec(s). Apparently, it is't either infeasible or deemed unnecessary to split it into seperate ports for the codec(s) and for the stand-alone player. But you could of course ask the port maintainer about it.

Fonz


----------

